# 7 Weeks and Freezing All the Time - Normal????



## Jilimy (Oct 17, 2011)

I have heard soooo much about pregnant women being hot all the time. I am just the opposite. I am freezing. And, by freezing, I mean, I can easily sleep in a tshirt, sweatshirt, pants, wool socks, sheet, two blankets, and a down comforter and I'm STILL COLD. I know it's winter, but I swear I wasn't this cold before pregnancy?

What gives? Is anyone experiencing this, and is it a sign of low iron?

Thanks!

P.S. I am so stoked to be pregnant.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it can be normal, but I am always cold. I do get warmer late in pregnancy, I think it's from the weight gain. I am not sure of the iron deficiency thing.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I was freezing in the first trimester of this pregnancy, like lying on the couch shivering with a fleece blanket on. I still occasionally get really cold. last night I woke up super freezing and my DS was in bed with me and he is a furnace but I was still really cold. It almost feels like when you are sick and you can't get warm but I am not sick and don't have any kind of illness symptoms. I think it is related to the hormones. With my first two pregnancies I was crazy hot pretty much though my pregnancy.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

OMG, that sounds like me and we live in TX, it's warm here currently, yet I'm cold once the thermometer hits below 70 degrees. I'm in a jacket with boots and something warm to drink ALL THE TIME, shivering. I hope this will go away as I gain some babyweight.


----------



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

Have your thyroid levels checked in case they are low. Hypothyroidism has being cold as a symptom, and a lot of women discover they are hypo during pregnancy. It's important to know, bc if your levels are low, you need to get them up to normal for baby's health in utero. Your OB or primary care should be able to run the blood test. (Undiagnosed hypothyroidism is apparently so common that some are suggesting ALL pregnant women be tested regardless of whether they are symptomatic.)


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Me too! I was terribly, miserably hot in the first tri with my DDs and freezing with my DS. One of my DDs was a winter birth, so early pregnancy with her was not in winter (so not really comparable). But the other 3 first trimesters all were in the winter (July and Sept EDDs), and with the girl I was hot while the latter two --a boy and a ??) I have been FREEZING.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Freezing too. I am usually the "turn down the heat and wear a sweater to save money" kind of gal, but I have been cranking the heat and wearing fleeces all day long. I'm pretty sure they checked my thyroid levels at my first appointment and they were normal, so I think this is just crazy preggo hormones.


----------



## NicoleT (Dec 4, 2011)

Best to consult with a qualified healthcare practitioner as it may be low iron, which can lead to poor circulation and other health challenges.


----------



## amysue (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm almost 8 weeks and have been freezing for at least the last month. I'm usually the last person to be cold and I sit at work with the heater under my desk running all day! At home I'm on the couch with a blanket next to the heater. I'm NEVER cold, until now.


----------



## LWruby (Jan 21, 2012)

This totally happened to me this pregnancy. I always ran hot with my first 2 pregnancies, and this time around, I am freeeeezing. My DH mocks me because I wear sweatpants, tshirt, hoodie and wool socks to bed (and I use a heated blanket on top of that!)

I'm 8.5 months pregnant now and still freezing, so it didn't go away the further along I got! My iron is fine... I think it's just different hormones this time!

Congrats on your pregnancy & good luck!

-Ruby


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have also been abnormally cold. I suspect I may be in early pregnancy (9-11 DPO right now) so i will be interested to see if this is a PG symptom!!!


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in that I, too have dealt with being extremely cold. I have borderline low blood pressure, blood sugar and have hypothyroidism (monitored monthly during pregnancy). It has gotten alot better but I still get it when I feel really tired (I'm 19 weeks). I have hypermesis this pregnancy and with the extreme nausea and vomiting I experienced extreme chills as well! It was bizarre. I've noticed as the nausea has improved, so have the chills.

I can't think of anything in particular that helped me except protein and sleeping whenever possible (sooo hard this time around!)


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

*sraplayas*, now that you mention it, I have pretty low blood pressure too. I wonder if that plays a role. I didn't have terrible m/s or hypothyroidism though. I'm at 12 weeks and it seems to be getting a tiny bit better, or maybe I've just gotten better about being wrapped up all the time.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Low blood pressure and freezing here, too. Taking floradix (iron) and drinking lots and lots of water, and sometimes gatorade...and eating regularly, helps me lots. It isn't so much keeping my blood sugar stable, but keeping my body from having to digest a lot at once. That can make your blood pressure drop lower.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

My blood pressure has always been on the low side of the normal range. Hmm...


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Add me to the low-normal BP camp! So curious how that plays into things.


----------



## kayak32 (Jun 17, 2010)

I too freeze. I did al the way through my previous pregnancy and am 35 weeks and still freezing this time. My doc does not seemed concerned about it neither did the hospital when I went in to be monitored due to a car accident. Like many of you I do have low BP though.


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting...I have always had low bp and I have hypothyroidism as well. I'm freezing pretty much all the time. I'm 12 weeks along now and I'm hoping to warm up here soon! I'll probably regret saying that with an August baby I expect to be H.O.T. all summer long. I was with DD and she was a late June baby.


----------

